# black garlic?



## strollingbones (Aug 27, 2011)

have you tried it......do you know how to make it?

i am trying to figure out how to make it....i do not have a gas oven.....nor a rice warmer or cooker....i hesitate to leave a crock pot plugged in for 40 days and nights


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 27, 2011)

Have heard of it. Never tried it. Alton Brown probably has some home-made contraption for preparing it.


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 27, 2011)

korean....suppose to be textured like roasted garlic but with a sweeter richer taste...did i mentin i got a ton of garlic...bartering at the market?


----------



## California Girl (Aug 27, 2011)

You need to keep it at between 130-150 for at least 10 days - preferably 40 days.


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 27, 2011)

i got how to do it...but what with.....what is gonna cook that slow..that long ..and be safe?

let me look at alton brown


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 27, 2011)

nothing just kitchen stadium stuff but it does seem to be the 'new fad' in food


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 27, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about keeping a crock pot going, even unattended.


----------



## California Girl (Aug 27, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> nothing just kitchen stadium stuff but it does seem to be the 'new fad' in food



I checked with my Mom - she used her crock pot and it was fine.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 27, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> i got how to do it...but what with.....what is gonna cook that slow..that long ..and be safe?
> 
> let me look at alton brown



In tin foil, on the car's manifold......... Of course you could just hold it up to your monitor when select people post, that should keep it warm enough.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 27, 2011)

California Girl said:


> You need to keep it at between 130-150 for at least 10 days - preferably 40 days.




You could probably produce that little bit of heat with an incandescent light bulb...like an easy bake oven.

Maybe make the "oven" out of a cardboard box and aluminum foil.


----------



## boedicca (Aug 27, 2011)

Here you go:

_How to make it

    Make sure the rice cooker can be set to a warm setting.
    Place the entire garlic bulb inside a rice cooker and allow the garlic ferment for 10 days. Try not to disturb the garlic during the fermentation.
    After 10 days, Black garlic is placed on wire racks to cool and dry over the course of one week. Again. Make sure the location should be dry & cool, no direct sunlight.
    Enjoy the wonderful and tasty treat of home brew black garlic!_

Aged Black Garlic Recipe


You could package this up and sell it at your roadside stand.   Here is the Bay Area, 4 ounces are around $6.


----------



## percysunshine (Aug 27, 2011)

Is this the Kim-Chee thread?

Any veggy low heat slow cooked for that long is going Kim-Chee.


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 27, 2011)

Missourian said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > You need to keep it at between 130-150 for at least 10 days - preferably 40 days.
> ...


 
I think a crock pot would be safer. 

I had an experience where I carefully read the directions to the easy bake oven..plugged it in...and the lightbulb blew up. I replaced the lightbulb (after checking the direction) and...exact same thing happened. Again.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Aug 27, 2011)

What, we have affirmative action for seasonings now?


----------



## percysunshine (Aug 27, 2011)

koshergrl said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



It will be a sad day when the 'easy bake oven' is replaced by a chinese florescent bulb cardboard box. The brownies will be gooey for ever.


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 27, 2011)

compared to the gourmet treats they are when baked in the traditional Easy Bake!


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 27, 2011)

the whole point is to see if i can produce it and sell it....i have access to huge amounts of garlic...okay i am gonna set the crock pot up and do it......i dont have a rice cooker...
someone said a crock pot has to have liquid but yall are saying it can be done...so here goes....


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 27, 2011)

I'll bet people will buy it. Figure out a way to ship it, you can sell even more.


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 29, 2011)

the crock pot is too hot.....i have to keep the lid off to keep it below 150......hubby says a rice warmer is what they have on chinese buffets....damn that was a help lol....but he says he can make a box with alight bulb blah blah blah....he could do a lot of stuff if he had time....

but its in there...wrapped tightly in foil....doing whatever it does to turn black we hope...


----------



## California Girl (Aug 29, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> the crock pot is too hot.....i have to keep the lid off to keep it below 150......hubby says a rice warmer is what they have on chinese buffets....damn that was a help lol....but he says he can make a box with alight bulb blah blah blah....he could do a lot of stuff if he had time....
> 
> but its in there...wrapped tightly in foil....doing whatever it does to turn black we hope...



Good luck! I hope you let us know how it turns out.


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 29, 2011)

I couldn't stand it, I'd have to look.


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 29, 2011)

koshergrl said:


> I couldn't stand it, I'd have to look.



really?  not me...but that is the reason i can make rice and a souffle.....i dont peek

i really dont see how you can fuck this up....but with that said lol


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 29, 2011)

But what if you get to the end and open it up...and a little cloud of dust poof!

All  that time wasted!

How much are you doing???


----------



## Shogun (Aug 29, 2011)

You can buy it at Whole Foods right next to the Sexual Chocolate.


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 29, 2011)

hahahahaha


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 5, 2011)

update on the garlic:

last night we were having pasta and i decided to break out a clove of garlic that has been in the crock pot for a week or so....

here ya go:













the garlic is sweet with just a hint of garlic at the end.......i put the rest of the garlic back in the crock pot....will check on it next weekend again.....


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 5, 2011)

Far out!


----------



## California Girl (Sep 5, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> update on the garlic:
> 
> last night we were having pasta and i decided to break out a clove of garlic that has been in the crock pot for a week or so....
> 
> ...



Glad it's working out for ya.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 12, 2011)

week 2......its like garlic leather.....i dont think they really do this stuff for 40 days.....its sweet....really doesnt taste much of garlic....i have stopped cooking it


----------



## California Girl (Sep 12, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> week 2......its like garlic leather.....i dont think they really do this stuff for 40 days.....its sweet....really doesnt taste much of garlic....i have stopped cooking it



I shall ask Mom (or, as I call her 'The Fount of all Knowledge' ) and seek input. I know she told me 40 days.... but maybe the temperature was wrong?


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 12, 2011)

130 degrees

but it would vary....upwards of 150


----------

